# My Lapradores



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Cute babies


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks 

Some videos of the cuties too:

Abbie loves to growl when she has balls, not aggressive in any way lol she just loves the sound growling makes. She thinks its pretty funny! https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152854926358504&l=7870965353337403666

My dogs play fighting, idk why they figured rolling on their backs and snapping in the air was how real dogs fight, but its pretty much the scariest dog fight ever  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152775732723504&l=1400171344469691361


ANnnnnnd my girls in the snow, Rox bounced like a little snowshoe hare through the soft powder it was so cute! https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151650190553504&l=3039498443442475737


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol they look like they are having fun! Man my mini is part lab, I guess my toy is part lab too lol. She grabs a toy and purposely brings back a toy for you to try to take. Then she growls and pulls it away.. if she pulls it away she comes back and does it all over again lol. And sometimes she'll grab a toy and lay on her back and look at you as she tosses herself and the toy side to side like your yellow lab until you invite her to play lol. My mini and toy don't play together tho unless its fetch then its a competition!


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Abbie is a general freak, we made the mistake of letting her play with some PVC piping stuff, and when she held it on one end and growled it got so loud and she would be all. O.O WHAT IS THAT? And growl again and pounce proudly around making growl sounds. The yellow lab is the queen of balls, she'll bring her ball over to you and drop it on your computer and then look at you all like, "wut? BALL?" Its so cute when they spazz out on their backs like the wee monsters they are. I bet your dogs are the sweetest! Abbie doesn't play as often, but shes nearing 9 now and prefers to lay in bed all day and demand walks exactly a 5 pm.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha ha such goofy babies! Too cute! Def reminds me of my baby.. Its funny cause she acts like a cat and rubs on your legs like one. I think its cute and pick her up, all the while my mini watched carefully and then she started to rub against my leg too! Thank you yes they are very sweet dogs lol. My mini is very pushy about her love tho lol, she loves to lean on you in anyway shape or form!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Really cute! ????


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

They are adorable. The picture of the lab passed out on the stair is hilarious.

pr


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Poodlerunner said:


> They are adorable. The picture of the lab passed out on the stair is hilarious.
> 
> pr


She gets disgruntled because she's out grown it a bit since she's been a puppy, but that was her puppy spot lol!


----------

